# Weber River



## Dorpster (May 28, 2008)

Anybody fished the Weber lately? I've been trying it alot in the last month with fair success using anything from streamers to emergers, more bites then fish landed. Just curious if anyone else has been at it this fall. Still haven't really gotten hot action from the spawn, not sure if they are spawning later due to warm Oct. I've seen alot of fish launching themselves out of the water, believe this is a spawning type behavior, clearly for show and not feeding. Let me know what you all think on this topic.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

PM me


----------



## crikfisher (May 28, 2008)

I have fished it the past two Saturdays (the area just off 89 and into Weber Canyon). The water is low and clear. The browns are well into the spawn and are fairly aggressive in nature. I have had success on black woolly buggers and egg patterns (mostly sight fishing). There are also a fair number of cutthroats in the section. 

Good luck!


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2008)

If you go to utah.localwaters.info there are a lot of good reports and information about the Weber.


----------



## beaufred (Nov 7, 2008)

I was up on the weber today. I caught a couple of Browns and about 4 whitefish. Saw quite a few but they were in much different areas than a couple of weeks ago. I think the browns must be spawning. I am not real great at nyphing but Like to go I am just not sure on how much weight and what flies. I have used a couple that seem to work but I am sure that that are better ones. 

Beaufred


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

beaufred, try this technique. THis is what I use around here during the spawn, even though it was designed for alaskan rainbows feeding on salmon eggs. http://www.westfly.com/feature-article/0608/feature_928.php


----------



## beaufred (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info fly guy. Do the browns go back to normal when the spawn is over? I was doing pretty good for a while but each week is different. If anyone would like to go up to the weber or anywhere let me know I have a very flexible schedule and would like to learn anything I can. My car gets 35mpg so wouldnt cost much to split gas. Thanks again for the help 
Beaufred


----------

